# advantage or frontline?



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

it is time for the animals in the house to be flea'd and wormed. We have previously always used frontline but the last couple of times do not seem to have been too successful and on reading other people's reviews it appears that there are quite a few people having issues with frontline. Any recommendations? Any other brands that I could try? I'm not bothered about the cost as long as it is effective ajd keeps the pesky fleas away!

Jo


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

TBH, I would go for Advocate which is not only more effective, but also covers worming in one shot! It cover all worms except tapeworm, so you would need Droncit Spot On from [email protected] for that.


----------



## Julie100uk (Oct 10, 2013)

daisysmama said:


> it is time for the animals in the house to be flea'd and wormed. We have previously always used frontline but the last couple of times do not seem to have been too successful and on reading other people's reviews it appears that there are quite a few people having issues with frontline. Any recommendations? Any other brands that I could try? I'm not bothered about the cost as long as it is effective ajd keeps the pesky fleas away!
> 
> Jo


I use advantage on mine and they are flea free so far - fingers crossed!  Advocate does cover worming too but it does cost more and you have to buy from the vets or pay for prescriptions.


----------



## szrobi (Feb 2, 2014)

looking at my legs (covered by bites 2 weeks after flea treatment) I would not trust Frontline. Adavantage/Avocade or Stronghold (two different active ingredients); I've choosen Advantage (+worming pill) and it works.


----------



## lorien (Feb 18, 2014)

I've used advantage since mine were young and have never had a problem with fleas despite them being outdoor cats. Would recommend it. Can get 3 pipettes for around £10 on pet supermarket usually as well, so not too expensive.


----------



## OurHappyCat (Jul 25, 2014)

I always used to use Frontline and for years it seemed to work. then a few years ago I noticed my cats scratching and flea eggs in their fur even though they had recently been treated.

I tried again and still the fleas did not go.

I spoke to my vets who told me that he had had a lot of reports about Frontline becoming less and less effective. possible due to the facts that the fleas could be becoming immune to it.

I switched to Advantage and have had no problems since.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I alternate every few months from advocate to advantage which is what my vet recommended! She does not even have frontline for sale anymore! When I asked her why as it was always what I had used a couple of years ago she just shrugged and said these are better!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Soozi said:


> I alternate every few months from advocate to advantage which is what my vet recommended! She does not even have frontline for sale anymore! When I asked her why as it was always what I had used a couple of years ago she just shrugged and said these are better!


Advocate & Advantage are the same flea prevention product - Advocate just has the added worming option. 

However, the Advocate doesn't cover lung worm and so a secondary worming tablet / spot-on has to be given. As such, I have stopped using the more expensive Advocate and now use Advantage plus a tablet wormer.

Stronghold is another option - same set-up as Advocate, slightly different ingredients. If you want to alternate, these would be the better products to use.

HTH 

.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

MoggyBaby said:


> Advocate & Advantage are the same flea prevention product - Advocate just has the added worming option.
> 
> However, the Advocate doesn't cover lung worm and so a secondary worming tablet / spot-on has to be given. As such, I have stopped using the more expensive Advocate and now use Advantage plus a tablet wormer.
> 
> ...


Hi there!

This might explain what I use alternately! Liddy is more a house cat and only goes into our own garden she is not in contact with any other cat so these are the two products I use at the moment! I don't like pumping her with too many chemicals if possible!






Sorry I don't know why my photos are displaying sideways! I also give a Drontal worming pill every 3 months.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

I alternate Frontline Combo (good for mites and still kills fleas in my area) and Advantage.

If you can't get hold of Advantage (they're re-branding or something), ClearSpot has the same ingredient so use that.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

My vet has started supplying me with Comfortis flea killing tablets for my cats and I am finding them brilliantly effective. (Frontline only seems to work for a week at most, and I can't remember Advantage being much better.)


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

we have ordered some advantage from amazon. Should be here in a few days. Thanks for the recommendations
Jo x


----------

